# Anyone else mourning cancellations?



## Georgiecat (May 19, 2006)

One of the shows I like, Invasion, was not renewed for next season.  The final episode of the season left the viewer hanging.  Has anyone else lost a show with unresolved issues?


----------



## mrskloo (May 19, 2006)

hehe...
DH and I were talking about this the other day. We always get a little sad  when we finish a k-drama. It's like you know them and they just decide to leave for the other side of the world.. and you'll never hear from them again. *tear* Until you see them in the next show that is.

Of course I think I get way into TV show. You should see how loud I get watching Food Network, lol.


----------



## JesusShaves (May 20, 2006)

Invasion was a lil hyped up.. lol i tried to giev it a chance, but lol.  Just didnt appeal to me.

Heck.. i'm still mourning Sunset Beach... though it did make a full circle.


----------



## Shavwi (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_Invasion was a lil hyped up.. lol i tried to giev it a chance, but lol.  Just didnt appeal to me.

Heck.. i'm still mourning Sunset Beach... though it did make a full circle._

 
lol I thought I was the only one still mourning Sunset Beach!


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 21, 2006)

I am mourning Reunion.  It was on Fox last fall, but it never came on this spring.


----------



## Shavwi (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_I am mourning Reunion.  It was on Fox last fall, but it never came on this spring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really liked that show. I really enjoyed watching the mystery unfold! It's a shame Fox cancelled it when it was getting really interesting


----------



## JesusShaves (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 
_lol I thought I was the only one still mourning Sunset Beach!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It really is one of those SO BAD shows, it was actually really good!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 21, 2006)

footballers wives hah
as pathetic as it was perceived i loved it it was so trashy yet u HAD to watch it lol


----------



## luckyme (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_Invasion was a lil hyped up.. lol i tried to giev it a chance, but lol.  Just didnt appeal to me.

Heck.. i'm still mourning Sunset Beach... though it did make a full circle._

 
I actually love this show. Have you heard anything about it being canceled? I hope not!


----------



## Shavwi (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesusShaves* 
_It really is one of those SO BAD shows, it was actually really good!!_

 
lol SO true! It was so fun and campy that I loved it! Whenever I tell ppl about teh plot lines (remember the turkey baster pregnancy) they look at me like I'm crazy!


----------



## MissMarley (May 21, 2006)

I'm mourning the fact that stupid ABC is moving Grey's Anatomy to the same timeslot as the OC


----------



## mjalomo (May 21, 2006)

USA Today is conducting a poll of Americans of what TV shows should survive the 2006 cut! 

Follow this link to SAVE INVASION!!!!!!!!!!!

http://usatoday.com/life/television/...ows-vote_x.htm

P.S. Other cancelled shows can be saved here too.


----------



## Juneplum (May 22, 2006)

i really started to like reunion and i really like invasion. i'm annoyed that they are both cancelled


----------



## Shawna (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_I'm mourning the fact that stupid ABC is moving Grey's Anatomy to the same timeslot as the OC_

 
I am so choked about this.  I work Thursday nights and I am going to miss Grey's Anatomy.  Damn.  I liked it where it was.


----------



## AriannaErin (Jun 3, 2006)

hehe, I know just as I was getting into Grey's Anatomy they moved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 booo... but sometimes CTV in Canada plays The O.C. at 8 on Thursdays, so I could watch both.

I am (and I think I'm alone on this one! lol) totally mourning Related from the WB... I really was liking it, I adore Lizzy Caplan and Callum Blue so I thought it was great... oh well


----------



## roxybc (Jun 11, 2006)

I really liked the shows Freddie and Hot Properties (the us comedy show) not the UK realesate version, although I like watching that one too, especially when the couples win their homes!


----------



## lovejam (Jun 11, 2006)

I loved Invasion, and was really upset that it was cancelled, though not a bit surprised. They always seem to screw over Shaun Cassidy's shows like that. Did the same thing with American Gothic, another great show that left us hanging at the end.

Reunion? The least they could have done was run it until the end so we'd find out who killed Sam and why. (They said who did it at the press conference, but we'd have still needed the last episodes to find out exactly how it got to that point.)

But, the biggest bummer of all for me? RELATED. That show was the first "chick" show that I actually enjoyed. It was funny, touching, well-written, extremely well-acted... I think they should have given it more of a chance. It could have found it's audience, had it been given more time. But, of course, the stupid network decided to cancel it after the season finale (which was a HUGE cliffhanger, btw!).

I'm also still mourning the shows Carnivale (another damn cliffhanger ending), and Dead Like Me. Both had a decent enough following, but the networks decided to trash them. It really sucks.

At this point, the only TV show I have left to actually care about is Criminal Minds. I don't really care otherwise.


----------



## depecher (Jun 11, 2006)

I am really bummed that Fox cancelled Arrested Development. That was a funny show. I am also disappointed that Malcolm in the Middle ended. sigh!


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 8, 2006)

I also mourn Carnivale! My husband and I would order takeout just to sit together and watch it.  It was so intriguing;every week we'd try to guess what would happen later on in the season.  I was a little more prepared for its demise though and had read in Entertainment Weekly it would be a vague ending.


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

-Fastlane (cancelled like 3 years ago, still can't get over it)
-Joan of Arcadia (asbaskdfh. I love this show and hate whoever cancelled it)
-Tru Calling
-Charmed (I know it was running for like, 8 seasons, but I don't care)
-Third Watch
-Family Plots


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 26, 2006)

As long as Prison Break is still on (which is it) I'm stoked. More Wentworth, Mmmm.


----------

